# Message for drivers



## Foxbat (Aug 12, 2009)

Stolen from firehouse.com forums.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 12, 2009)

Funny.  I hope it's photo shopped, though.  It would be pretty damn unprofessional.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha. I had to mirror it to read it.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Haha. I had to mirror it to read it.



Took me a few minutes, but I was able to read it without a mirror :wacko:


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 12, 2009)

How many people can read that? I mean just like it is in that pic not in a rearview mirror. I feel odd because I can read words that are pretty much oriented in any direction.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 12, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> How many people can read that? I mean just like it is in that pic not in a rearview mirror. I feel odd because I can read words that are pretty much oriented in any direction.



You are odd.  



I can read it too.  You're not alone <_<


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 12, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> How many people can read that? I mean just like it is in that pic not in a rearview mirror. I feel odd because I can read words that are pretty much oriented in any direction.



Took a little longer, but no mirror was needed... but for drivers... an ambo like this wil caus oh sooo many accidents...


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, if they haven't lost focus and crashed by the time they're done reading it, they'll be rear ended by the rig for NOT moving over!


----------



## Sail195 (Aug 13, 2009)

This just made me fell intelligent for a few sec because I had no problem reading it lol


----------



## JustMarti (Aug 13, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> This just made me fell intelligent for a few sec because I had no problem reading it lol



me too!  (pats self on back)


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2009)

Of coruse if the ambulance drivers in general didn't tail gate to hell and back to the point that the only two lights visable from the rear view mirror was the grill lights, then probably the majority of 'failure to yield' complaints wouldn't happen.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 13, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Of coruse if the ambulance drivers in general didn't tail gate to hell and back to the point that the only two lights visable from the rear view mirror was the grill lights, then probably the majority of 'failure to yield' complaints wouldn't happen.



Agreed. We need to learn to anticipate stupidity, and that just isnt a skill I have seen boston EMTs master.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> This just made me fell intelligent for a few sec because I had no problem reading it lol



Intelligence made you fall? Holy crap I better get stupid so as to not hurt myself!


----------



## Seaglass (Aug 13, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> How many people can read that? I mean just like it is in that pic not in a rearview mirror. I feel odd because I can read words that are pretty much oriented in any direction.



I can read it. I can write backwards too, although it's a little slower than reading.


----------



## NBfire841 (Aug 13, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Of coruse if the ambulance drivers in general didn't tail gate to hell and back to the point that the only two lights visable from the rear view mirror was the grill lights, then probably the majority of 'failure to yield' complaints wouldn't happen.



Ambulance Driver?  Around here, we take offense to that term!  lol but seriously, EMTs around here tend to get right up on a car or intersection before they turn on their siren... its like they think they are cops or something!!!  lol.  Not me, I'm not getting sued because the siren wasn't on, driving L&S properly is enough of a hazard in itself.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2009)

NBfire841 said:


> Ambulance Driver?



Yes. The person who is driving the ambulance is *an ambulance driver*. It's a part of your damn job description, get the flying flack over it. Furthermore, it differentiates between the *attendant* and the *driver*. The damn things don't drive themselves yet.


----------



## NBfire841 (Aug 13, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Yes. The person who is driving the ambulance is *an ambulance driver*. It's a part of your damn job description, get the flying flack over it. Furthermore, it differentiates between the *attendant* and the *driver*. The damn things don't drive themselves yet.



I'm not sure if you are trying to be inflammatory, but no matter.  I was not offended and merely poking fun at your choice of words.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2009)

The problem is that it's a specific division of labor that a lot of people get upset at because of word choice. Now if I was to use the term "ambulance driver" as a substitute for "EMT," then that would be different.


----------



## NBfire841 (Aug 13, 2009)

Agreed.  Love the avatar pic, btw


----------



## firecoins (Aug 13, 2009)

I am sorry.  I thought this thread was about a massage for drivers.  I really need a massage.:sad:


----------



## willbeflight (Aug 14, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I am sorry.  I thought this thread was about a massage for drivers.  I really need a massage.:sad:




Awww!  :sad:


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Aug 26, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Took me a few minutes, but I was able to read it without a mirror :wacko:



Same. I was able to read it w/o a mirror.


----------



## FDNYChick (Aug 27, 2009)

lol thats about as good as this one 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=401621&l=c792a3913a&id=1526501575


----------



## whizkid1 (Aug 28, 2009)

I did pretty good I did not need a mirror.


----------

